# Single man retiring in Thailand compared to other countries



## Bulgakov

Hi,

I will retire in five years (at 55) and I am now looking for a nice warm place to stay. I am in good shape, not overweigh, not bald with a relatively good pension in five years. I was wondering how Thailand compares to other countries for a single man. I am looking for a long term relationship. I have heard many men are going to The Phillipines to meet younger women and it seems easier there than in Thailand. Is it so? How easy is it for a 50 years old man to find a nice and beautiful 30 years old woman in Thailand? The Philippines do not interest me much. I have considered South and Central America because I also speak Spanish but I find it too dangerous and the women do not seem as much available.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest

No problem. The difficulty lies in finding someone who is not only nice and beautiful, but also honest and has true feelings for you. Whether you are ok for your age or not, let's not kid ourselves. The myth that Thai girls love us partly because they don't like Thai men is just that - a myth.

On the other hand, Thai women generally start to consider themselves as getting 'old' once they enter their early thirties. Especially if you are willing to take on someone who already has a child or two, early thirties, pretty without being a total stunner, you are in with a chance of a good relationship. But a twenty year age gap is quite a divide, even so. 

There are quite a few discussions along these lines, here and on other forums, but the bottom line is each case is individual and someone who isn't naive, doesn't take himself too seriously, has kept himself in good nick and has enough money for a comfortable lifestyle, can find a good partner without too much trouble. Just don't rush into it - if you haven't been to Thailand before, you need to get a feel for the place first, as it were. There's nothing like a few rude awakenings and let-downs to help you to see things clearly.


----------



## tamsin

Right okay. So you're looking for a woman about _twenty_ years your junior who is not only 'nice and _honest_, but_ beautiful_'. So. What do _you_ have to offer? Possibly more baht than her husband er, 'brother'. And where do you think you might hope to meet such a woman? Are you an NGO? A businessman with a chance of maybe hooking up with a co-worker not too bothered about your being as old as her father? 

No. You will be hanging out in beer bars along with the rest of them. And this Nice Honest Beautiful girl 20 years your junior will not be looking at you thinking she has found her soul mate. Get real. Seriously, some of you ...


----------



## Guest

tamsin - speak for yourself! I have a great relationship thanks, we live between Thailand and France, and have a beautiful four month old daughter. 

The clues are in my post - don't pick the absolute stunners, find someone in their early to mid-thirties who is considered 'old' by Thai standards, and who may have a kid/kids from a previous relationship. Being a fit-looking 50 is a factor though. And lose the naivety - the fact that you can look after them financially is important, and so what? That's part of the deal. Not that different to expectations in the West, in some circumstances.

And of course, no point leaving it unsaid. A good sex life is important with a young woman.

Some of us have what it takes, while some .....


----------



## Bulgakov

*Don't be jealous*



tamsin said:


> Right okay. So you're looking for a woman about _twenty_ years your junior who is not only 'nice and _honest_, but_ beautiful_'. So. What do _you_ have to offer? Possibly more baht than her husband er, 'brother'. And where do you think you might hope to meet such a woman? Are you an NGO? A businessman with a chance of maybe hooking up with a co-worker not too bothered about your being as old as her father?
> 
> No. You will be hanging out in beer bars along with the rest of them. And this Nice Honest Beautiful girl 20 years your junior will not be looking at you thinking she has found her soul mate. Get real. Seriously, some of you ...


I knew I would shock some people with my idea of having a relationship with a woman 20 years younger. I don't see what is wrong. The lady is getting a nice man with more baht who does not cheat on her and I get a younger woman. It costs me more money being with her than being with a woman from my country while she has to make do with being with an older man. It is an exchange. We both get what we want while paying a price for it. Nothing is free. What is wrong with that? 

Bulgakov


----------



## singto

Bulgakov said:


> I knew I would shock some people with my idea of having a relationship with a woman 20 years younger. I don't see what is wrong. The lady is getting a nice man with more baht who does not cheat on her and I get a younger woman. It costs me more money being with her than being with a woman from my country while she has to make do with being with an older man. It is an exchange. We both get what we want while paying a price for it. Nothing is free. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Bulgakov


Who cares what other people think??? You're the living and sleeping with the woman, not them.

Tamsin, like Frogblogger said, speak for yourself. I've been here in Thailand for fourteen years and have been married to a Thai woman for ten years.
I'm 47, she's 32. I met here when she was 21 and I was 36. Maybe I got lucky but she's stuck through our good times and bad and while at times it hasn't been easy, she doesn't stray, is a good mother to our two children, and is an educated woman with a good job by Thai standards.

That said - while I may go out with my friends to a bar once every few months, I also frequent other places that are easy to meet women. It is extremely easy - especially if you speak the language and while money is often a factor with these women, on the game or not, this is part of life - making sure you can support a woman who you're with - and she can support you. 

You can meet decent Thai women through friends, at the gym, at shopping malls, coffee shops, restaurants, through business transactions - and maybe it's me since I've never had a problem meeting women anywhere in the world, but it's TOO EASY. It may come as a surprise to you Tamsin but there are even Thai women who are more than willing to have sex without asking for money as they head out the door. There are even Thai women who are willing to ask you out.

With regards to the cheating - at the very least you will be expected to be discreet should you choose to stray.


----------



## roy

Bulgakov said:


> I knew I would shock some people with my idea of having a relationship with a woman 20 years younger. I don't see what is wrong. The lady is getting a nice man with more baht who does not cheat on her and I get a younger woman. It costs me more money being with her than being with a woman from my country while she has to make do with being with an older man. It is an exchange. We both get what we want while paying a price for it. Nothing is free. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Bulgakov


Please don't be offended, it seems you are looking for a caregiver-wife?


----------



## Rod007

Bulgakov said:


> I knew I would shock some people with my idea of having a relationship with a woman 20 years younger. I don't see what is wrong. The lady is getting a nice man with more baht who does not cheat on her and I get a younger woman. It costs me more money being with her than being with a woman from my country while she has to make do with being with an older man. It is an exchange. We both get what we want while paying a price for it. Nothing is free. What is wrong with that?
> 
> Bulgakov


You didn't shock me at all. In fact I would have been shocked if you'd said you fancied women of your age  I am a bit older than you and I would not even look at women who are older than 25 - they're just not attractive to me  look at actors like Clint Eastwood, he only became attractive when he was in his 50's, Charles Bronson was another one who married the lovely Jill Ireland who was a lot younger than him. Anthony Queen was another one and the list goes on ...

I also don't see anything wrong for older women to have younger partners - in fact this seems very natural to me


----------



## tamsin

Rod007 said:


> You didn't shock me at all. In fact I would have been shocked if you'd said you fancied women of your age  I am a bit older than you and I would not even look at women who are older than 25 - they're just not attractive to me  look at actors like Clint Eastwood, he only became attractive when he was in his 50's, Charles Bronson was another one who married the lovely Jill Ireland who was a lot younger than him. Anthony Queen was another one and the list goes on ...
> 
> I also don't see anything wrong for older women to have younger partners - in fact this seems very natural to me



Ah that old chestnut. Clint Eastwood, Charles Bronson and Anthony QUINN were - wait for it .... CHARISMATIC FAMOUS WEALTHY MOVIE STARS. Who the hell are you?! Some old geezer with a pension!

By the way, not shocked, just yawnnnnnn ...


----------



## Rod007

tamsin said:


> Ah that old chestnut. Clint Eastwood, Charles Bronson and Anthony QUINN were - wait for it .... CHARISMATIC FAMOUS WEALTHY MOVIE STARS. Who the hell are you?! Some old geezer with a pension!
> 
> By the way, not shocked, just yawnnnnnn ...


With me about none of those guys would stand a chance


----------



## pete98146

Bulgakov said:


> I have heard many men are going to The Phillipines to meet younger women and it seems easier there than in Thailand. Is it so?


Hello Bulgakov,

There is a growing trend for men to meet women in the Philippines and then retire over in Thailand. I'm currently 47 years old and my wife is 28. I don't mean to brag but she's very slim, beautiful, smart and loyal. She has her 4 year degree and speaks very good English. IMHO, it's soooooo much easier to meet a filipina and it works out much better because there aren't as many differences to overcome.

I've taken Cathy over to Thailand three times on vacation to visit Bangkok, Chiang Mai and Koh Samui. She especially loves Bangkok because we can find a nice condo close to the subway/sky train and just zip around never having to drive a car. There are also many Filipinos teaching english in Thailand so she can always find friends. Lastly, it's only a 3 hour plane ride back to Phils for visits.

Just my two cents worth.........

Pete and Cathy in Seattle USA


----------



## Marine

Good luck to finding somebody who is nice for you.


----------



## Bulgakov

*Filipina getting a visa to go to Thailand*

Thanks Pete for your reply. Is it easy for a Filipina to get a visa to visit Thailand? Is it very expensive? If you were not married to your lady, could you bring her easily with you to Thailand?

From what I have read, Thailand seems a nicer place to live than The Phillipines but it seems easier to meet nice Filipinas. Tou have the best of both world!

Richard



pete98146 said:


> Hello Bulgakov,
> 
> There is a growing trend for men to meet women in the Philippines and then retire over in Thailand. I'm currently 47 years old and my wife is 28. I don't mean to brag but she's very slim, beautiful, smart and loyal. She has her 4 year degree and speaks very good English. IMHO, it's soooooo much easier to meet a filipina and it works out much better because there aren't as many differences to overcome.
> 
> I've taken Cathy over to Thailand three times on vacation to visit Bangkok, Chiang Mai and Koh Samui. She especially loves Bangkok because we can find a nice condo close to the subway/sky train and just zip around never having to drive a car. There are also many Filipinos teaching english in Thailand so she can always find friends. Lastly, it's only a 3 hour plane ride back to Phils for visits.
> 
> Just my two cents worth.........
> 
> Pete and Cathy in Seattle USA


----------



## Serendipity2

tamsin said:


> Ah that old chestnut. Clint Eastwood, Charles Bronson and Anthony QUINN were - wait for it .... CHARISMATIC FAMOUS WEALTHY MOVIE STARS. Who the hell are you?! Some old geezer with a pension!
> 
> By the way, not shocked, just yawnnnnnn ...



tamsin,

When you're in a hole - quit digging!  

By the way, not ALL women are turned on by "charismatic, famous, wealthy movie stars" and it you took a look at the statistics of the Hollywood types, "they" pretty much bed those also in that industry, most bouncing from bed partner to bed partner like you or I change our shorts. A Hollywood "star" usually is NOT a good role model. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Twenty years isn't too much of an age gap given your age. 55 Vs 35. Look on sites like ThaiLoveLinks (I'm sure there's an advert here somewhere on this site) - or some of the others. This will give you an idea. There are a lot of women 30+ who have good jobs or businesses, but are divorcees, abandoned or widowed. Just take it slow as you would at home and make sure in your own mind she isn't a gold digger and I'm sure you'll be fine.

Many women here in the above situation are looking for someone a older than themselves as they feel they can trust them more (more settled), can offer them more and are more likely to be financially secure (a lot of Thai men are lazy scroungers and leach of their wives - according to my Mrs - this is why a lot of the nice girls also prefer farangs, not just for their money).

I have had Phillipino girlfriends as well as Thai ones and prefer the Thais, but then that's my choice. However, if you want a Pinay girl, then why come to LoS?

Have a look at the Thai dating sites - much more likely in my opinion than just bumping into a nice girl and hitting it off in Thailand, much more likely you will bump into a bar girl (though I have several farang friends with ex-bar girl GF and wives and are as happy as can be - but there is more risk there too!).

Just my 2 satangs worth...


----------



## Jamie76

Why Thailand? You need to answer that first. From the people I've talked to, the LOS is becoming less inviting to those wishing to retire there.

If you happen to find someone 20-30 years younger than you, then more power to you. I say good luck. Life is too short to worry about what others think. Just be careful.


----------



## Danny-boy

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will retire in five years (at 55) and I am now looking for a nice warm place to stay. I am in good shape, not overweigh, not bald with a relatively good pension in five years. I was wondering how Thailand compares to other countries for a single man. I am looking for a long term relationship. I have heard many men are going to The Phillipines to meet younger women and it seems easier there than in Thailand. Is it so? How easy is it for a 50 years old man to find a nice and beautiful 30 years old woman in Thailand? The Philippines do not interest me much. I have considered South and Central America because I also speak Spanish but I find it too dangerous and the women do not seem as much available.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Thailand is probably the best place for this as long as you do it properly, so many guys come here and fall in Love with a young bar girl, get totally besotted by thier charm, beuty and lust all to be dashed in a few months etc.

There are many ordinary, polite, charming Thai Ladies who are good for a long term relationship, it's quite simple, you take care of them and they will take care of you, it is really about you taking care which will mean helping the family in some ways, but lay down the ground rules early on and set out what you are prepared to do for them to take good care of you.

Dont initially buy anything in thier name, ie; house, car, motorbike, set up a company, put it all in your name, hence stay in control, keep it on your terms, I have been with my Thai Lady for 3 years, I was with her over 2 yrs and realised she was 100% right for me, we have been married now for just over the years and I KNOW my move to live in Thailand was the right move for me and she is the right choice also.
Cheers Danny.....PS I am 52 years old......


----------

